# Testimony by Anita Shreve



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

anyone read this? I'm in the middle of it now and just wondered if anyone else was reading / has read / is planning to read it?

http://www.amazon.com/Testimony/dp/B001BADH8U/ref=ed_oe_k


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a sample on my Kindle but I haven't gotten to it yet.

I find Anita to be a very complex author. Some of her books I really loved, others I found sort of ho-hum. *The Weight of Water* and the books that went with it (I'm not sure you can call them sequels, but the ones with the same characters) I really loved. But I know alot of people hated them. Some of the others (I am blanking on the titles) were sort of dull, IMO.

I also have a sample of *Body Surfing* (her book before *Testimony*) on my Kindle. That didn't get very good reviews, actually. I haven't read that one, either!

*Testimony* seems different from any of her other books, from the description. Without giving anything away, Kirstin, what are you thinking? And have you read any of her other stuff?

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't read Testimony, but I have read Body Surfing. I actually enjoyed it quite a bit. As with most books, if you are not sure, my suggestion is to pick it up from the library.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I have a sample on my Kindle but I haven't gotten to it yet.
> 
> I find Anita to be a very complex author. Some of her books I really loved, others I found sort of ho-hum. *The Weight of Water* and the books that went with it (I'm not sure you can call them sequels, but the ones with the same characters) I really loved. But I know alot of people hated them. Some of the others (I am blanking on the titles) were sort of dull, IMO.
> 
> ...


I read The Pilots Wife years ago and I think I saw a movie called The Weight of Water and am wondering if it could have been based on her book. As far as what I am thinking.... It's kind of mixed which was why I wondered if anyone had read it or was reading it. Curious about the reactions.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I haven't read Testimony, but I have read Body Surfing. I actually enjoyed it quite a bit. As with most books, if you are not sure, my suggestion is to pick it up from the library.


Good point but then there is the samples  I love the sample concept!! I've tried books and bought them based on the sample that I might never have read otherwise


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I read The Pilots Wife years ago and I think I saw a movie called The Weight of Water and am wondering if it could have been based on her book. As far as what I am thinking.... It's kind of mixed which was why I wondered if anyone had read it or was reading it. Curious about the reactions.


I think I remember the Weight of Water movie and it was pretty awful, as I recall.

The story revolves around murders that took place on the Isle of Shoals (or maybe it was Smuttynose Island) and moves back and forth from the 1880s to the present.

One of the reasons I enjoy her books so much is that they take place in New England locations that I am familiar with, so I can picture the settings. There was one...Sea Glass?...which was in Biddeford, Maine, in the mills. I enjoyed that one. I've enjoyed all of her books, actually, I just find some more intense and provocative (and thus more interesting) than others.

And, duh, Kirstin, I just remembered, you are in NH! So you are New England like me.

L


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I think I remember the Weight of Water movie and it was pretty awful, as I recall.
> 
> The story revolves around murders that took place on the Isle of Shoals (or maybe it was Smuttynose Island) and moves back and forth from the 1880s to the present.
> 
> ...


Yup!! Yup!! That was the movie!! Not a great movie but interesting premise and if I recall correctly - based on actual events? Testimony is also in New England - Vermont.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Yup!! Yup!! That was the movie!! Not a great movie but interesting premise and if I recall correctly - based on actual events? Testimony is also in New England - Vermont.


Yes, it was an actual murder event.

I think most of her books take place in New England, from what I recall.

L


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

I also read The Pilot's Wife years ago and loved it! I also read Light on Snow







(avail on Kindle for $5.59) and enjoyed that one too.
I have downloaded the sample chapter of Testimony but have not read it yet. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I just finished it.  I'd give it 4 out of 5 stars.  I also just reviewed on my Shelfari page.  Don't want to post spoilers but am still interested in if anyone reads it.


----------

